# Boston Police Testing Again in 2008????



## hunter617 (Mar 15, 2005)

I dont know how true this is but i was told that Boston Police was trying to put on another test session in April of 2008. Due to the lack of people applying. Does anyone know if this is true.


----------



## wolf9848 (Oct 20, 2006)

Did you hear that off here or from someone with the Department? I posted a few weeks ago that I had been hearing it from people within the Department. I can't see Boston alone just having an exam though, I'd imagine it would be an exam for all departments in the state. I was told the lack of minorities taking part in the exam was the reason.


----------



## Edmizer1 (Aug 27, 2006)

Not sure about this specific instance, but I was told once that nothing stops a civil service department from putting on their own exam. What stops PDs from doing this is that MA Civil Service has to approve the content of the exam and the individual department must pay the full cost rather than MA civil service. I think BPD already has their own sections added to civil service promo exams.


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

Why would they test again when they can open the lateral transfer option again at no cost.


----------



## Edmizer1 (Aug 27, 2006)

There is one reason, and one reason only why BPD would test again rather than take laterals. Minorities


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

I assume that the BPPA aren't too keen on laterals as well......


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

would this apply to non resident minorities? or does one still need residency?


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

If not enough minorities signed up in 2007, then why would April 2008 be any different?

Anyone know of how they plan on going about recruiting minorities?


----------



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

Especially after the recruitment campaign they had to attract minority candidates. The posters were up everywhere.

Whatever happened to (1) give the job to the most qualified and (2) The fact that in 2003 or so the courts ruled that affirmative action was no longer needed for the Boston PD.



94c said:


> If not enough minorities signed up in 2007, then why would April 2008 be any different?
> 
> Anyone know of how they plan on going about recruiting minorities?


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

soxrock75 said:


> I assume that the BPPA aren't too keen on laterals as well......


 Why would BPPA give a shit about laterals or new hires. The only reason I would see is loss of oT in the academy to train recruits.


----------



## xterra55 (Mar 15, 2007)

WaterPistola said:


> would this apply to non resident minorities? or does one still need residency?


I thought you had a year to move to Boston once appointed. So why would they not try to hire non resident minorities first? I'm sure there would be more than enough.


----------



## Albundy (May 31, 2007)

Need residency at time of hire.


----------



## wolf9848 (Oct 20, 2006)

Boston PD is still enforcing 1 year residency prior to 2007's exam as of right now for current applicants. I'd imagine this would still be the case if a new exam was to be held in April 08.


----------



## emerlad (Nov 15, 2007)

Maybe they thought score banding was going to give them more choices and they don't like what they see..
If they just pulled the pool and are talking about another test after 100k recruitment blitz.. WHY?
One of these days the applicant pool is not going to be that great around here. Who in their right mind wants to do these jobs. They are having MAJOR recruitment issues around the country, why should here be any different.
Most guys in their 20's I know are going right for the money and status.
(finance,business, mortgages,lawyer,doctor)
I personally would give my left one for the BPD, would even move the family to west rox.. But i think i'm in a very small minority of society.


----------



## KSFOLEY04 (Nov 2, 2007)

I am from Boston but moved to the suburbs 4 years ago with my family. I had Boston on my list but changed it because of the residency status after speaking with the H.R. department of the BPD. I dont see why they would not take applicants from other towns if the individual was of great quality and an asset to the department. I have nothing against minorities getting the job if they are more qualified for the position and this is one area where civil service is always going to struggle. I would move back to the city in a second if they offered me a job without even blinking an eye!


----------

